# اتهام ابو تريكة فى تنظيم ارهابى



## sony_33 (9 مارس 2010)

فقد نشرت صحيفة " ديلى ميرور " البريطانية تقريراً حول أهم الأحداث التى شهدتها المباراة ، جاء أهمها سخرية الصحيفة من سجود اللاعبين المصريين إحتفالاً بهدف زيدان ، ولم يكن هدفنا من كتابة المقال الإعتراض إطلاقاً على شكر الله أو السجود الجماعى فى أرض الملعب ولكن هذه الظاهرة بدأت تأخذ منعطف تطرفى بغيض فى محاولة لأسلمة الكورة ، بإعتبار أن كل فوز فى مباراة كرة قدم هو نصر من عند الله أما الهزيمة فيبرروها أصحاب الفتاوى واللحى بأن الله " يمتحن عبادة المؤمنين " ، بل بدأ قائد هذا التنظيم (محمد أبو تريكة) الذى وجد متورطاً مع تنظيم إرهابى بالسويس وقد إحتوى جهاز الأمن هذه الواقعة قبل تورط اللاعب بها ، فقد بدأها بإظهار الفانلة الداخلية مكتوباً عليها " تضامناً مع غزة " ، ثم زادت حدة التصريحات والفتاوى الدينية وتشبيه بعض الإنتصارات بغزوات الرسول والصحابة فقد ذكر اللاعب أبو تريكة عقب الفوز على كوتفوار فى كأس الأمم الأفريقية " أن فوزنا أشبه بغزوة بدر ، وذكر أحد الشيوخ المتأسلمين عقب هزيمة الفريق من أمريكا فى كأس العالم للناشئين ، كنت أتمنى أن نفوز على أمريكا فهو نصر للإسلام والمسلمين " ؟!!! ، والتفاصيل كثيرة ومملة وهنا بعض الأمثلة ، كما ذكرنا فى مقال سابق بعنوان " من عقب سيجارة ... لحارس البطيخ " ، وطبعاً حارس البطيخ حارس مرمى سابق خرج للمعاش المبكر وفجّر قنبلة الموسم أو هو كما يعتقد ذلك فقد صرح بأنه سوف يشجع فريق الجزائر العربى ضد فريق الكفار فى نهائى كأس العالم ، فلا دينه ولا تربيته يسمحون بغير ذلك ... ولم نعد نعرف هل الرياضة فى مصر تحولت إلى غزوات إسلامية وماذا عن السياحة والطائرة وكرة اليد وألعاب القوى والمصارعة والملاكمة ، ولماذا بدأوا بكرة القدم ، وكتبنا كثيراً ولكن يبدو أن فريق كيد النسا والعند وإخراج اللسان لم يعجبهم كلامنا فقد أعلن لاعب كرة سابق بالنادى الأهلى ومقدم برنامج بالقنوات الفضائية إصراره وإصرار اللاعبين على فكرة ومبدأ السجود ، حيث توهم أنها حرب ضد الإسلام ، بل لقد تلاحظ أن هذه الحركات المستفزة التى باتت تلاقى إستحسان عند الفكر المتطرف زادت حدتها وما أن يحقق أى فريق هدف فى مرمى الخصم إلا وتجد أحد اللاعبين يشير لبقية الفريق بالسجود الجماعى فى أرض الملعب حتى قلنا لقد كرهتونا فى الكورة وكررتها لقد كرهتونا فى تشجيع ما يسمى بفريق الساجدين " الفريق القومى " سابقاً . 

* " ، لكى أتوقف عند عبارة فى تعليق تقول " وأنا على يقين تام أن الجولة القادمة ستكون للإسلام والمسلمين ذلك أن ظهور تلك المظاهر مثل السجود والحجاب المنتشر فى الملاعب وغيرها من الظواهر التى بدأت ترجع تدريجياً فى المجتمع ما هو إلا بداية عودة للمسلمين والإسلام والذى بعودته الصحيحة وتطبيق أحكامه العادلة هو خير والله للمسلمين وغير المسلمين " ، ولأن ما قاله صديقنا  هو أصبح فكر سائد فى المجتمع وصل به حد تطاول البعض على الكتاب المقدس وإتهامه بالتحريف ، وهم بذلك يحاولون إزعاجنا بالأصوات العالية ، وهو ما جعل البعض يلجأ للدفاع عن دينه وذلك من خلال شرح بعض أيات الكتاب المقدس وتعاليم السيد المسيح ، وهو ما أرفضه فى مقالاتى فتعاليم السيد المسيح واضحة وصريحة " من يعترف بى قدام الناس أعترف أنا أيضا به قدام أبى الذى فى السموات " ، وصديقى سامح لن يفهم حرف واحد مما أكتبه عن الإنجيل ، كما أن القارئ ليس له ذنب حتى نظل ندافع عن أنفسنا بكلمات الكتاب المقدس التى يحفظها الجميع ، ولكن فضلت أن يكون حوارى مع صديقى  حول تعاليم الإسلام نفسه الذى يحلم بأنه سيكون فارس الجولة القادمة .

* ولم يقل صديقنا أى إسلام يقصده ، هل الإسلام السلفى أم الشيعى أم السنى أم إسلام أصحاب الفتاوى واللحى ، وهل يعرف صديقى أى فكر من أفكار هؤلاء المتأسلمين ؟!!! ، فإذا تكلمنا عن الإسلام الشيعى !!! ماذا قال بعض الشيوخ ، فالقرضاوى حذر من الغزو الشيعى للمجتمعات السنية ، مؤكدا الأهداف الإيرانية التى تسعى لإستقطاب بعض الأنظمة العربية إلى حظيرتها ... وفى هذا السياق سعى الإخوان المسلمين للتقارب بين السنة والشيعة وهو ما يفسر علاقة الإمام الخومينى بالإخوان المسلمين قبل الثورة الخومينية ولم يسأل أحد هل هى ثورة شيعية أم ثورة إسلامية رغم أن الشيعة يدينون ديناً غير الذى يدين به أهل السنة ، ومع قيام حرب الخليج بين إيران والعراق كانت مشاعر الإخوان المسلمين وتأييدهم يتجه صوب إيران وتظل العلاقة والمجاملات مستمرة بين الحكم الشيعى والإخوان المسلمين بإطلاق إسم الإسلامبولى قاتل السادات على أكبر الميادين الإيرانية ؟!! مما أغضب القيادة المصرية ؟!!!! ، كما إعتبر الخومينى أن القومية والديمقراطية أهم أعداء الإسلام ، وقد شهد عهده مذابح وجرائم إبادة عديدة مثال مذبحة الشعب العربى الأهوازى عام 1979 كما شهدت هذه الأعوام مذابح الأكراد والتركمان ، فهم يحاربون الديمقراطية ويحاربون المجتمع المدنى ويمنعون حرية الصحافة .

* أما عن نماذج التيارات السلفية – يقول السلفيون أن الإقتصاد علم " كافر " لأنه يحاول تقسيم الثروات بين الناس ورغم ذلك قام السلفيون بتكفير علم الإقتصاد فى العالم كله ، إلا أن الواقع يقول أنهم يستندون للإقتصاد فى تحقيق مزيداً من التوغل والإنتشار والتواجد ، وقد تأسست هذه الجماعة منذ عام 1926 ، وهى إمتداد للفكر الوهابى السعودى .. وهم يعتبرون أن الديمقراطية نظام مخالف للشريعة الإسلامية جملة وتفصيلاً ... يرفضون تولى المرأة والمواطنين الأقباط المناصب العامة ... كما يتميزون بصفة جهادية أو إرهابية مثل ما يدور فى العراق أو الكويت أو لبنان أو غزة ، أما فى مصر فقد لعب السلفيون على وتر التأثير فى الناس من خلال إستقطاب أعداد واسعة من البسطاء حيث يطلق المواطن لحيته دونما تهذيب ويرتدى جلباباً أبيض وترتدى زوجته نقاباً أسود ، وإعتبار غير ذلك بدعة وكل بدعة ضلالة وكل ضلالة فى النار ... أما عن التليفزيون والكمبيوتر والعلوم الإنسانية ومباريات كرة القدم والإنتخابات البرلمانية فهى كفر صريح يريد به الكفار الغربيون ، إلهاء المسلمين عن دينهم وتضليلهم ... ومن علماء السلفيون الشيخ إبن الباز والشيخ إبن العثميين ومحمد يعقوب ومحمد حسان وزعيمهم فى مصر الشيخ محمد إسماعيل إبن المقدم .

أما عن المرأة فيقولون عنها " ما هى إلا ريحانة للشم والضم " ، وإستشهد أحد القيادات السلفية بحديث الرسول " خذوا نصف دينكم من هذه الحميراء " كان يقصد السيدة عائشة فهم يؤمنون أن الدعوة فرض كفاية وليس فرض عين ويمكن أن يؤديها الرجال فقط .... وهم يعتبرون أن المرأة فتنة وأن هناك حديث يقول " إتقوا فتنة النساء فإن أول فتنة بنى إسرائيل كانت إمرأة " ، وعن أماكن تمركزهم فهم يتجمعون فى شارع العزيز بالله بالزيتون وقد أغلقوا الشارع لولا تدخل الدولة وأزيلت جميع المحلات والفرش وأعيد فتح الشارع ولكنهم مازالوا متواجدين وهم كذلك يتواجدون فى المحلة الكبرى تحديداً فى شارع العباسى سابقاً " بورسعيد حالياً " وشارع التربيعة وشارع البهى .... أما عن البائعون فهم جميعاً ملتحون أما البائعات فبعضهم منقبات والبعض الأخر يرتدين الإسدال ، ومن نجوم الدعوة الشيخ أحمد عبد المعبود والذى كان يعمل سائق تاكسى قبل أن يطلق لحيته وشريكه " رفيق ودن " عاطل ثم أصبح فجأة صاحب محلات أجهزة كهربائية وهواتف محمولة وأجهزة كمبيوتر يبيع للأهالى بالتقسيط وبفوائد مرتفعة تصل إلى 40% ثم إلتحق بهم مصطفى أغا الذى كان يعمل حلاقاً وبعد إنضمامه للسلفيين منع حلاقة الذقن بالمحل ، كما يوجد مجموعة من الشباب السلفى المتعصب الذين يجوبون شوارع المحلة كباعة جائلين لبيع العدد وقد وصل بهم التعصب أن يمتنعوا عن بيع المفكات الـ gm أو الشهيرة بالصليبة .

* لقد أصابنا الملل من كثرة الحديث وإستهلاكه المتكرر فى جميع وسائل الإعلام المحلية والعالمية .. عقول مغيبة لا تدرك ما حولها ، فتاوى تنطلق كالسهام والضحايا يتساقطون ، مزيج مرعب من الغضب والسخط والتذمر والصمت الصاخب ومشاعر أخرى لها " مذاق الغثيان " ورائحة البرك والمستنقعات المعبئة بالهواء الفاسد .

أما عن الفتاوى فلا حرج والتى تتحدث عن الإسلام ومناقبه :

فتوى فضيلة المفتى د. على جمعة مسترشداً بإمرأة محمد بن عجلان التى حملت أربعة بطون كل بطن أربع سنوات حسب ما ورد فى سير إعلام النبلاء للإمام الذهبى ولو زادت مدة الحمل عن أربع سنوات ولو ساعة واحدة فهى تعتبر زانية " الإمام الشافعى " وقد أفتى البعض بأن مدة الحمل ربما تكون سنتين والبعض أقر بأنها 9 أشهر ، وقد إستشهد البعض بالأية الكريمة التى تقول " ووصينا الإنسان بوالديه إحسان حملته أمه كرها ووضعته كرها وحملة وفصالة ثلاثون شهراً " ، وقد ظهر التفسير لدرء الحدود بالشبهات أو من باب السماحة والعفو الإنسانى والرحمة المطلقة ، وأيد فتوى د. جمعة كلا من الشيخ عبد الحميد الأطرش رئيس لجنة الفتوى بالأزهر والأمين العام المساعد لمجمع البحوث الإسلامية والدكتور عبد الفتاح الشيخ رئيس جامعة الأزهر السابق ، ويتساءل لماذا ترفضون أن تأتى المرأة بولد لها من زوج توفى بعد أربع سنوات وتقول أنه إبن زوجها ، ألا يعتبر ذلك أفضل من فضحها وإتهامها بالزنى ؟!!! ، أليس بالأولى العفو والستر !!! . 
أما عن فتوى الحمل من بول الزوج فقد قيل عن حمل الأم من محمد بن الحنفية من بول أبيه ؟!!! .. لا تعليق .​


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (9 مارس 2010)

بجد حاجة بقة تخنق ووائل جمعه يقول انا عشجع الجزائر لانو دينى بيقول كده 
كفاية ارف بقا منتخب الساجدين وله ................... الارف بتعهوم ده


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (9 مارس 2010)

يالا 

احنا مالنا بيهم بقي

نتفرج علي اللعب و نشجع بلدنا و خلاص 

مالناش صالح بيهم

منتخب الساجدين منتخب القاعدين هما احرار بقي

هيا البلد كلها بقت كدا

سلام و نعمه


----------



## Coptic Adel (9 مارس 2010)

*وانا هاشجع اي منتخب مسيحي من النهاردة

وهانسي ان ليا منتخب بيلعب في اي بطولة

طالما العملية بالدين
*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (9 مارس 2010)

طب الملحد يشجع ايه بقي ههههههههههه يمتنع عن الكوره خالص بقي

لا شك يا جماعه انه الاعلام بيضخم الموضوع اوي و بيستغله لصالحه جدا و ادرك الاعبين ذلك و احبوه

الملحد يشجع ايه بقي ههههههههههههههه

يروح فين الغلبان


----------



## sony_33 (9 مارس 2010)

الملحد يشجع فريق
ابو لهب
 شكرا لمرورك​


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (9 مارس 2010)

بجد حاجة اخر قرف انا اعرف والد موهوب فى كرة القدم ودتو الاتحاد رفضو بدون سبب 
ااكاديمة الاهلى الكابتن وليدصلاح الدين خدو ولعب سنة والولد كويس جدا وماشاه 

ودوه نادى تانى اهلو وموش عرقين حيكمل وله


----------



## Coptic Adel (9 مارس 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> الملحد يشجع فريق
> ابو لهب
> شكرا لمرورك​



*
مش ده اللي بيلعب في دوري يثرب 

وكأس الامير ابو جهل

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## sony_33 (9 مارس 2010)

> مش ده اللي بيلعب في دوري يثرب
> 
> وكأس الامير ابو جهل
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه


باين علية متابع كويس  للدورى الكفارى​هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## knknknkn (9 مارس 2010)

بجد حاجة تقرف!

حتى الكورة اسلموها.وما هوا القادم؟


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (9 مارس 2010)

السمك والاكل وكل حاجة وبعدكده الاتوبيسات يقلو اعاسجدز امام الاتوبيس علشان يمشى بدل البنزين


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (9 مارس 2010)

احنا نعمل دوري الكفره و نادي الكفار الدولي هههههههههههه

يا جماعه بجد دي مش طريقه ابدا الحياه لن تحتمل في بلد ياخذ كل شئ بالدين

طب انا روحت اقدم في شغل طلبوا مني املي خانه الدين اضطريت اكتب مسلمه يعني هكتب متنصره يعني هههههههه و برضه لم اقبل لاني غير محجبه

ولا حياه لمن تنادي ههههههههه

حرام بجد زادت اوي و مافيش عيشه مريحه في اي بلد الدين فيها بيبقي متسلط اوي كدا

معرفش ناقص ايه تاني


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (9 مارس 2010)

انا بقا بى سبب الدين خسرة 3000 جنيه من سته شهور وعادى جدا موش فى دماغى بسبب انى مسيحى حر


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (9 مارس 2010)

مش فاهمه اخي الكريم ازاي تخسر المبلغ دا 

غريبه اوي

عموما هيا بقت بلد سلطه


----------



## Coptic Adel (9 مارس 2010)

*البلد بتتخلف بينا

هو ده شعار الحزن الوطني

وسلملي ع السعودية الممول الرسمي للارهاب
*​


----------



## sony_33 (9 مارس 2010)

انت خسرت3000 جنية
فى ناس خسرات حياتها بسبب دينها
ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (9 مارس 2010)

لا انا موش زعلان يارب اخسر روحى كمان وحياتى فدى يسوع انا مستعد لى كده


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (9 مارس 2010)

*انا شخصيا لو معايا ملايين هرد علي الي بيحصل في البلد و هفتح نادي المشركين الرياضي ههههههههه*

*الدخول لليهود و المسيحيين و الهندوس و البوذيين و الملحدين و البهائيين و ممنوع دخول المسلمين في نادي المشركين الرياضي هههههههههه*


----------



## Coptic Adel (9 مارس 2010)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *انا شخصيا لو معايا ملايين هرد علي الي بيحصل في البلد و هفتح نادي المشركين الرياضي ههههههههه*
> 
> *الدخول لليهود و المسيحيين و الهندوس و البوذيين و الملحدين و البهائيين و ممنوع دخول المسلمين في نادي المشركين الرياضي هههههههههه*




*فكرة جامدة احييكي عليها بشدة :hlp:

واعتبريني قبلت وظيفة مدير النادي :t30:

اصل جمايلهم مغرقاني ولازم ارد شوية من اللي شوفته منهم :heat:
*​


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (9 مارس 2010)

هههه سيمه المخطلط احسن ربنا معاكى


----------



## MATTEW (9 مارس 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> الملحد يشجع فريق
> ابو لهب
> شكرا لمرورك​



*هههههههههههههههه حلوه 

ههههههههههه

منتخب الساجدين لما لعبم مع انجلترا هما سجدم من هنا و 3 اجوان دخلم من هنا ههههههههههههه

انا سعيد جدا انهم اتغلبم و ابونا تقريبا عبد المسيح البسيط لما طلع قناه otv  و قالهم ما معناه ان كده مش كويس و ان كده في فرقه هتحصل و ان المسيحين مش هيشجعم المنتخب راح التاني رد عليه قاله ما المنتخبات الأجنبيه بتتصلب ؟؟؟؟ 

ربنا يهديهم 

سلام المسيح مع الكل *


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (9 مارس 2010)

صح انا اتفرجة على الحلقة دى مع نادر السيد اللى كان بيخود ارقام الكور 
وموش بيطلع فى الكور العرضية كان ترماى


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (9 مارس 2010)

تامر ابن البابا قال:


> هههه سيمه المخطلط احسن ربنا معاكى


 
ههههههههه دا اسم نادي الزمالك القديم هههههههه

يالا يا جماعه هجمع التبرعات و اعمل نادي كفار سبور 

حلو الاسم دا kofar sport club ههههههههههه

و نعمل منتخب الملحدين ردا علي منتخب الساجدين 

:smil8::smil8::smil8:

هوا بكره الاكل و الشرب يبقي بالدين ولا ايه


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (9 مارس 2010)

اه بكرة تنزل فتوه واخواتها ويقلو السمك لزم نسجد له قبل الاكل وبعد الاكل 

هههههههههههههههه وانا حجى اشجع النادى بتاعك واكون كبير المشجعين


----------



## MATTEW (9 مارس 2010)

تامر ابن البابا قال:


> صح انا اتفرجة على الحلقة دى مع نادر السيد اللى كان بيخود ارقام الكور
> وموش بيطلع فى الكور العرضية كان ترماى



*
ههههههههههههه حلوه كان ترماي دي 
ههههههههههه
*


----------



## MATTEW (9 مارس 2010)

*لا نخليه نادي الكفار العرب ههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (10 مارس 2010)

اه بجد اصل انا كنت شغال مع فريق الكرة بى نادى الا تحاد ايمها مكنتش بيطلع يمسك اى كورة عرضية صح لو تفتكر وكمان عندك احمد حسن برضو بيكرهنا جدا 
بس نادر ترماى


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (10 مارس 2010)

+ jesus servant + قال:


> *لا نخليه نادي الكفار العرب ههههههههههههههههه*


 
هههههههههههههههههههه

علي وزن المقاولون العرب


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (10 مارس 2010)

ايه رايك فى تحاد الكفار على وزن اتحاد الشرطة


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (10 مارس 2010)

هههههههه اه برضه قشطه و هيبقي ماشي اوي ههههههههههههه اتحاد الكفار ههههههههههه

و نعمل فانلات لونها اسود بالمره عشان نبقي مخيفين 

مع تحيات 

مصرستان بلد المناخوليه


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (10 مارس 2010)

وكمان كل متش نطلب حكام من حقوق الانسان 
علشان هنخود ضرب ايه وشك


----------



## MATTEW (10 مارس 2010)

+gospel of truth+ قال:


> هههههههه اه برضه قشطه و هيبقي ماشي اوي ههههههههههههه اتحاد الكفار ههههههههههه
> 
> و نعمل فانلات لونها اسود بالمره عشان نبقي مخيفين
> 
> ...


*
لا نعمل فانلات صفرا احسن علشان نبقي كفار بجد هههههههههههههه

انا مش فاهم حاجه ههههههههههه

انا داخل انام 

تصبحم علي خير 

ههههههههههه*


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (10 مارس 2010)

وانتا من اهلو ويارب منطلعلك فى الاحلام


----------



## MATTEW (10 مارس 2010)

تامر ابن البابا قال:


> وكمان كل متش نطلب حكام من حقوق الانسان
> علشان هنخود ضرب ايه وشك



*لا يا عم حكام ايه مش هنقبل غير حاكم كافر او ملحد علشان يبقي حقاني معانا 

و طبعا لو محكملناش :warning:

:309xe:*


----------



## MATTEW (10 مارس 2010)

تامر ابن البابا قال:


> وانتا من اهلو ويارب منطلعلك فى الاحلام



*
ربنا يستر هههههههههههه*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (10 مارس 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههههه

الهموم اربع يا اخواني

هم يضحك

و هم يبكي

و همبرجر

و هم يا جمل ههههههههههههه

:smil8::smil8::t26:


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (10 مارس 2010)

وهاتى سندوتش بس انا صايم فى برجر بى الزيت طيب


----------



## MATTEW (10 مارس 2010)

+gospel of truth+ قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> الهموم اربع يا اخواني
> 
> ...



*شكلك عايزه تنامي برضه ههههههههه *


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (10 مارس 2010)

وانا كمان زيكو انا بصحا الساعة 7 الصبح


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (10 مارس 2010)

لا انا عندي بطاله هههههههه

اي تخرجت ولا اعمل

يعني صباح الفشل


----------



## holiness (10 مارس 2010)

بصراحة انا مبسوط ان مصر ما صعدت الى كاس العالم لانه سيكون في كل هدف سجود و تكبيرات و كفار و كفرة و الخ 
و بصراحة انا ارسلت رسالة الى الفيفا و اتمنى منكم ترسلون لهم رسالة شكوى بسبب ما صرحه الفيفا على المنتخب البرازيلي في نهائي كاس القارات 
عندما انتهت المباراة اشتركوا اللاعبين مع بعض و صلوا صلاة شكر للرب 
فخرج الينا فيفا و قال ممنوع عمل شعارات دينية داخل الملعب 
ولكن بعد فترة بسيطة لا تتجاوز الاسبوعين المنتخب المصري يلعب و في اثناء المباراة وليس بعد انتهاءها بل في وقتها و سجدوا اللاعبين و بتفكر حالك في الكعبة و اللعيبة بتعيط الله و اكبر الله و اكبر 
و واحد من الجماهير بيقول تكبيييييير " اللـــــه و اكبــــر " 
فعلا لم تكون كرة قدم بل اسلمة الملاعب 
فهل اصبحت هذه كرة قدم ؟؟ 
ولكن هناك من يخرج و يقول لي انها سجدة شكر لله و انا اقول له كذبت 
و الاحلى في الموضوع لما بيخسر المنتخب لا يوجد احد يسجد سجدة شكر هههه 
على العموم لا احب ان اطيل 
شكرا للموضوع المهم


----------



## marcelino (10 مارس 2010)

انا سمعت ان ابو تريكه يملك  ويمول جمعيه هدفها اسلمه الشباب من الجنسين
​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (10 مارس 2010)

لا دي واسعه شويه ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (10 مارس 2010)

حلو اوى المقال ده يال سيونى انا جربت قبل كده انى اشجع فرق مسيحية وليست مصرية بس مخش بقدر

بشجع مصر على طول ونم بعد مصر اى فرق اجنبية مسيحية

شكرا للمقال سونى

وكويس ان الغرب بدأ يصحى وماشاء الله متابع المظاهر فى البلد

والحركات والجماعات والفتاوى ده شئ كويس جدا​


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (10 مارس 2010)

بجد حاجة تخنق فعلا


----------



## man4truth (10 مارس 2010)

*انا لا اشجع منتخب الساجدين
لأنه منتخب مقرف متعصب ولا مكان له فى الرياضه
فالرياضه أخلاق والأسلام لا يعرف الخلاق​*


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (10 مارس 2010)

ميه ميه  بجد


----------



## sony_33 (10 مارس 2010)

شكرا ليكم اخواتى​


----------



## sony_33 (12 مارس 2010)

شكرا لمروركم وربنا معاكم​


----------

